# Lynas refugees from HC welcome here



## scanspeak (6 April 2013)

Since Hotcopper have managed to destroy their site, I thought that this would be a good forum for ex HC members to come and form a new community. Hopefully we can get some good contributors here where the format is so much simpler and user-friendlier than the new Hot-copper.


----------



## pixel (6 April 2013)

scanspeak said:


> Since Hotcopper have managed to destroy their site, I thought that this would be a good forum for ex HC members to come and form a new community. Hopefully we can get some good contributors here where the format is so much simpler and user-friendlier than the new Hot-copper.




of course it is - but how can you tell them at HC?
When they've found and registered with ASF, they'll know; it's those poor guys that thought HC was all there is that need our advice ... and pity :1zhelp:


----------

